# Which slingshot do you like shooting mostly?



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

​
*Which slingshot?*

Commercial2715.08%Self-made10759.78%Custom-made4525.14%


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody, a lot of beautiful slinghots are being made every day all over by members, many others are customized by the best makers and more are commercials. So I was wondering which slingshot do you like shooting most of the time. I thought of three main classes of frames: commercial, self-made and custom made. Thanks, best. Bob


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have two that I shoot the most and they maybe called commercial, My first is a Peerless from Flippinout Slingshots and second is the polymer Ranger from Pocket Predator.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i like to shoot the ones that i my self have made but i also love my pro diabo as it is ridiculously powerful with custom bands on it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i love and have all except braced plastic molded ss's, just dont care for all that plastic. i have also made almost all types except a natural and a starship, and my favorite seems to be the one i have in my hand at any given moment. thats a hard one to answer, could not even vote because like i said i only know what i dont like.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Bob Fionda, what is for you the different between self-made and custom-made slingshots.....Peace Mr.Teh


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

custom = made to your spec for you, mostly by someone else
self made = made by you to your spec for self use
commercial = means like the molded, braced, high production type


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> Hey Bob Fionda, what is for you the different between self-made and custom-made slingshots.....Peace Mr.Teh


custom = made to your spec for you, mostly by someone else
self made = made by you to your spec for self use
commercial = means like the molded, braced, high production type








thanks Newcovert!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hey Bob Fionda, what is for you the different between self-made and custom-made slingshots.....Peace Mr.Teh


custom = made to your spec for you, mostly by someone else
self made = made by you to your spec for self use
commercial = means like the molded, braced, high production type








thanks Newcovert!
[/quote]i was bored


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I like shooting slingshots that I've made, but I shoot my pocket predator covert hunter best.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

@ newconvert, please excuse that I have a question asked !!!!!!!! I like shooting Slingshots that i`ve made too , also self-made. Mr.Teh


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> @ newconvert, please excuse that I have a question asked !!!!!!!! I like shooting Slingshots that i`ve made too , also self-made. Mr.Teh


? welcome aboard my friend


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> @ newconvert, please excuse that I have a question asked !!!!!!!! I like shooting Slingshots that i`ve made too , also self-made. Mr.Teh


lets see some photos of those ss's c'mon dont be shy.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm on my third slingshot by one of the forums vendors - my latest is my A+ PS - I find that what I shoot the most is the latest slingshot i've got, then the next, then the next...


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i only have one right now, saunders hawk, so i guess thats my favorite.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey ,Thanks for the Welcome, i start a little bit carfully, it`s all new for me, and my English is not the best,Google Translator helps not good. My "Welcome" and Photos comming next Time......I`m promise Mr.Teh


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

My main shooter is the Aluminium Scallops.
I've been shooting with that frame for target practice, and i'm so used to it now.

It's kinda my "primary" frame i use.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i got a nice cedar naturalsanded to nice semi square feel with 5/8 by 8 gum bands cant put it down


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm biased


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Performance Catapults said:


> I'm biased


Yes, you're supposed to, but you should like more customs, shouldn't you?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> I'm biased


Yes, you're supposed to, but you should like more customs, shouldn't you?
[/quote]hes talking about Hays slings


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I'm biased


Me too. I voted "custom" because the SPS is way too cool to be considered "commercial"!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the commercial Saunders wrist rockets. But I truly prefer to shoot my own self made slingshots. Particularly naturals.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

I have several awesome slingshots from many craftsman here on the forum, but for reasons I can't quite figure out, I have been more accurate with the A+ PS-2. I've got an absolutely perfect natural fork that I'm scared to finish because I'm afraid I'll ruin it. It's pretty beefy and fits my hand nicely. I guess I'll take lots of pictures of it, so if I do ruin it, I can go back to the pictures and remember how pretty it was.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bunny Buster pocket shooter is carried more than anything else. 
Just received a widowmaker, looks promising. I guess they are considered "custom".


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i mostly purchase(when allowed) works of art from master artisans who didn't make them for me specifically, but only one or two are for shooting, voted custom anyway.

i think in the end you would have to modify any slingshot to fit your hand anyway, and those pieces are too valuable to be modified, dilemma ...


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hmmm. I really like the ones that where made for me by members of this here forum in swaps because those have the originality of the maker stamped all over them. Those are the ones that remind you of the effort that people are willing to put in to make you happy. Those are the ones that tell a small part of a story and those are the ones that pride built!
Love you guys

Hype~X Australia


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Hmmm. I really like the ones that where made for me by members of this here forum in swaps because those have the originality of the maker stamped all over them. Those are the ones that remind you of the effort that people are willing to put in to make you happy. Those are the ones that tell a small part of a story and those are the ones that pride built!
> Love you guys
> 
> Hype~X Australia


words of inspiration, thank you rapier for that
and did i mention i love your designs? best of the best


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hogan Castings Joker is my favorite...is that a custom?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"Made or done to order for a particular customer."


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I like shooting the one's I've had a hand in making. I have a couple I've purchased from Vendors on here and they are great
and I'm glad I have them.
More often than not I find I hit the tin can most with this one, go figure...


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Unless you are buying for the art (which I've done and plan on continuing to do), then the look means nothing. I seen, held, and shot slingshots from all the custom makers. While they all look nice, I can't shoot any of them. For me it's all about comfort and function.

I shoot a WRP. Big, Ugly, and everyone says I look like I have a fake arm...but I can hit with it and I can shoot 500+ shots per day without even feeling it.

And it was only $38!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Hmmm. I really like the ones that where made for me by members of this here forum in swaps because those have the originality of the maker stamped all over them. Those are the ones that remind you of the effort that people are willing to put in to make you happy. Those are the ones that tell a small part of a story and those are the ones that pride built!
> Love you guys
> 
> Hype~X Australia


I am greatful for those as well,,, I can't say I have a specific one I shoot mostly, but I do shoot and appreciate the ones that were given by members here.. I am still in aw..

LGD


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

Flat cat pro and black palm thunder are my go to's.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For shooting, my own homemades. Not that they are better than, or even as good as, those made by others, but when I whack one of mine, it's no big deal. If I dinged up one of the works of art hanging on my display board, I would probably cry like a baby, and I'm too old for that.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

First is any natural made by Dayhiker,second is any thing I made using some of the great designs by members
Melvin


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel like a kid in a candy store. so many designs and only some many hours in a day. My favorite varies from week to week. I like experimenting and trying new ones . When I start banging the heck out of the target I love it till the next one comes along.Ya I know its like an addiction. But at least this ones healthy and won't harm anyone. GREAT HOBBY!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I used to like to shoot comercial slingshots as the Marksman, but since I started to make my own, I have the commercial ones just collecting dust. I make my resorteras to fit my hand and really love them all. Saludos







.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I love exotic wood slingshots, but the one I shoot most is a self-made HDPE PFS because it is tuff and fits in my pocket easily.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

self-made probably my preference because this is what i mostly can have, but i would admire any other if it shoots well


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pocket Predator Hathcock, but case the only other one I have is a marksman, compared the PP is going to win every time.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

As a boy back in the 60's, when I first started shooting a slingshot it was with a Trumark wrist-braced model. It was the best and only SS I had access to at the time, and I got pretty good with it.

More recently I again wanted to get back into SS shooting so I picked up a Trumark and started doing some serious target shooting . . . And then I discovered this website and all the fantastic info here!

Well, after doing some looking, listening and learning, I recently purchased one of Bill Hays Pocket Predator series slingshots, specifically the "Seal" made of aircraft aluminum, and beautifully finished in a rich camo design. Man this thing is beautiful!

I really love the look and feel of this slingshot in my hand, the way my fingers wrap around the slim waist of the handle, the ingenious design of the universal fork tips, the "pocketable" nature and ease of carry, and of course accuracy! Its the first custom I've ever owned and the first time I've used Thera Band Gold (TBG). (I'll be trying out Tex's Heavy Tubes with it next!)

I think I'm in love!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I LOVE shooting my hts from bill hayes,i make alot of good shooting ply frames, they are mostly given away as gifts. I just dont hit the target like i do with my hts.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a bunch of slingshots and I shoot different ones. Lately, however, I have been shooting a Bill Hays Arrowshot Ergo most of the time.
It's challenging to shoot well, but I love it.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I've always liked custom made weapons.. James Skeen made my first shooter to my specs and it is truly amazing both in looks and performance. But I also have eye catching creations from Wingshooter, and Devoeman and their slingshots are all terrific and shoot incredibly well for me. I enjoy shooting all of them as I've discovered that they can all be shot more accurately than I am capable of shooting.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

I love making slingshot,I don,t have any others than the ones that I have built and I've noticed that as I continue on this journey, that as my shooting and building skills improve my favorites change as well.I've got what are considered very large hands,so right now these two on top of my list, as they fit my mitt.There are many,many gifted, talented and knowledgeable people on this forum, both custom builders and people like me who are just happy to wake up each morning and walk a little farther down this road, learning and sharing what they have learned.In my world hand made items contain the soul and intent of the maker. Thanks just my opinion Richard


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> For shooting, my own homemades. Not that they are better than, or even as good as, those made by others, but when I whack one of mine, it's no big deal. If I dinged up one of the works of art hanging on my display board, I would probably cry like a baby, and I'm too old for that.


LOL


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess there's a sentimental reason, but i've voted for "the ones i made" option...There's plenty of other slingshots in here that i'll be amazed with and I don't consider mine pieces of art. But there's something magical in the process of creating a slingshot of your own, whether that be a natural or other. In the case of natural forks, there's always a story behind each piece we make, and that gives flavour to this sport!!
Cheers!!


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I love shooting my homemade's. Having said that i always give away the ones I make and shoot my flippinout scout every day.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I have done myself only one, and learned that I am a bad crafting so all the rest of my slingshots are "custom" from masters craftsman in the forum and I like to shoot all of them ... for me there is no more or less accurate frames, there are only more comfortable frames and that are the PFS shaped ones ...


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

pocket predator polymer ranger. I really liked my selfmade boardcut, but it broke last week after 2 fork hits with M10 hexnuts. It even knocked the lucky penny off the front. My ranger got misplaced last week, hoping it turns up. the more I shoot, the more I prefer theraband gold over tubes or chains. I need to get a hold of some proper rubber bands and also try braiding before a final verdict is reached.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I like to shoot ones that are made by MJ. The one I used at the ECST is one he made, but he didn't make it with me in mind, it just worked out really well when I shot it because I loved how it looked!!!!!!!!!!! :imslow: I also like the hot pink one I received from Can-Opener. :woot:


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I shoot my HTS the most, but I have many that I really enjoy shooting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

One on top


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The two I shoot the most are Bill Hayes Ranger and the Scout. ????


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I suppose that my favourite slingshot is usually the one I've just made or modified. Either that or it's thrown across the workshop followed by curses. I have tried many weird and wonderful permutations but I seem to be arriving at a formula that works for me.

a fat hammer / pistol grip with only a modest forward rake

a steel bar screwed laterally into this immediately above my fist

two rods or bolts between 3 and 4 inches apart with bunny ears of black or silver theratube

no bracing

hand shield not necessary now that I flip (but sometimes fun)

some serious rubber...but not as crazy as silver theratube (except for slingbows)

I think I can stay happy with this combination...I think !


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I carry my FlippinOut pfs everywhere, so it gets used a lot. I also carry my Scout often, and it is a joy to shoot larger lead shot with.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

all ive been using since i got it is my toucan.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...how much has changed since I responded to this in July ! Now it's starships all the way!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I now shoot my Performance Catapults G10 SPS almost exclusively now.????


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Wide forks and ring shooters. I make all my shooters, bands, ammo, and pouches


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I now shoot my Performance Catapults G10 SPS almost exclusively now.????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Was trying to get Tapa Talk to load photo don't know what happend ????


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have to renege my previous statement. Since mid-summer, I've had so much trouble with fork hits (my problem, not the forks'. They worked fine last spring) I went back to shooting my Trumark FS-1. The wide, high forks and thin frame eliminate fork hits and can handle 1/2" glass, steel, and lead effectively. Hopefully next spring, I can work out what's wrong with my technique and go back to my pocket predators.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

All of them...but at the moment, I'm enjoying perfecting the pfs; specifically one made for me by AZ stinger. Never had/shot them before I got his, & I'm liking it immensely. Also, A+'s Jackalope...my local mom & pop archery shop likes that I like it, too...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

My scorpion


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Dandy from a+ I have 2 one with a single band and one with a double. I broke my shoulder so I use the single band exclusively. One zebra wood and the other lepeord wood


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Those are all sweet shooters by the way


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I really don't like shooting anything I don't make myself . Although most of them are public templates my favorite ones right now are my baby dragon and my tom's ergo.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Nathan's scout. And bills HTS. Both polymer (plastic) with single TBG. I'm now asking the NIEGHBORS for cans as I destroy them faster than I consume canned beverages!! I'm saving for an axiom town and country. That thing will never leave my pocket. I'm making a chalice with metal, home made micarta and hardwood. Pics to follow.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Metro Grade DIY PFS.

It's fun, I don't aim, just shoot. Works out nicely.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I have not been doing this as long as some of you folks so I have only shot about ten different slingshots but, I am "old school" and like a good natural fork....it brings back fond childhood memories. Oh, wouldn't it be nice if I still had that apple wood slingshot I made back in 1949!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I have several shooters, but I have to say my Dankung's are my go too's. I have a Jorge Sprave designed 'Cougar' and the American version Pocket Thunder - I prefer tubes to bands.

Rich


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

the most rewarding part of this hobby has been my transition from store-bought to custom to self-made. although I adore the slingshots I have from others, I have so much fun making my own that I haven't shot anything but them since.

I left this one a little rough, since it's just for me, but it's all I shoot now:


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

I found the fork I like. But know I am trying different handles to find one which is most comfortable. So my home made slingshot looks different every other week. But if I want to shoot to destroy large targets with very little accuarcy I shoot a Rambone with dankung 2040s.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> I found the fork I like. But know I am trying different handles to find one which is most comfortable. So my home made slingshot looks different every other week. But if I want to shoot to destroy large targets with very little accuarcy I shoot a Rambone with dankung 2040s.


Did you cut thoes slots out for the tubes
?


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

No i used 2 pieses of leather and fasteners to hold the tubes in place. I'm too chicken to cut the rambone


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

90% of the time I use a modified commercial wire sling, with a gypsy ties attachment and tubes. The rest of the time i use a "MULE" with gypsy ties and tubes. The "MULE" is very comfortable, very light and fits my hand very well ---- I like that sling a lot !

The "MULE" is set up with medium power tubes, Green Dub Dub or 3060 Dankung, shooting nothing heavier than 9/16" steel .. in effect it is fine for most everything I see when out and about.

The wire slings use mostly 5/16" OD tubes and shoot 200-314gr ammo .. it is a powerful combination.

wll


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Kerry Cornelius said:


> No i used 2 pieses of leather and fasteners to hold the tubes in place. I'm too chicken to cut the rambone


Me ti man


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Depends on the day


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

To*


----------



## Slingshotnoob (May 18, 2015)

I bought a Barnett black widow 6 months ago, then I bought a daisy F-16 later. I found I shoot F16 more accurate than black widow and this triggered my interest into slingshot. I think this hobby would throughout my life.


----------

